# رأيت المسيح في حلمي



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

مرحباً اخواني و اخواتي 
اولاً: لكل من بعث لي رسائل خاصة و سأل عني اشكركم جميعاً فسؤالكم عني يغير كثيراً انا امر بمرحلة صعبة جداااااااً افكاري تكاد ان تقتلني قريباً احتاج الى ان اتكلم الى عابر الى المسيحية و ما زلت ابحث لكني لم اصادف احداً استطيع التكلم معه شخصياً الى الان صلو لي لو سمحتو 

ثانياً: رأيت يسوع المسيح في حلمي البارحة لن اطول عليكم واقص لكم الحل من البداية لكن سأختصره لكم " كان كان شكلة وجهه يتغير بين حين و اخر مرة الى شكر قمر مضيئ ومرة اخرى على شكل انسان لكن وجهه فيه نور يشع منه النور وكان يرتدي ثوب ابيض طويل وكنت واقفة بعيداً عنه فقال لي انني ضائعة وهو يعرف هذا لكن ارسل لي مسبحة وفيها مثل الليرة مرسوم عليها المسيح كانت ذهبية و قال لي " لما تمري بمحنة الجأي لهذه المسبحة" كانت المسبحة كبيرة نوعاً ما و لونها بني غامق و كأنها من صوف كانت خشنة الملمس وبعدها اففقت 
ممكن حد يفسرلي  
اسفة ع الاطالة


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

سوري ع الاخطاء الاملائية لانو انا بكتب من التلفون لان جهاز الابتوب الخاص بي مراقب نوعاً ما :'(


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*إذا كان الحلم من عند ربنا 
هيتفسر لوحده

الزمن هيوضحه من غير ما حد يفسرهولك

يعنى ما تفكريش فى تفسير الحلم كتير 

حلو الكلام ؟*


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إذا كان الحلم من عند ربنا
> هيتفسر لوحده
> 
> الزمن هيوضحه من غير ما حد يفسرهولك
> ...




حلو الكلام بس يمكن انا بداخلي محتاجة اعرف ولو شي بسيط عن المسبحة وشكلهة و ليه اصلاً مسبحة انا سعيدة اني شفت هذا الحلم بس بنفس الوقت حابة اسمع ولو تفسير صغير  :


----------



## أَمَة (19 ديسمبر 2013)

سؤال هل رأيت مسابح مع أحد من قبل؟ أو في الصور؟
ماذا تقصدين بكبيرة؟ الحبات فيها كبيرة أم أنها هي كبيرة نفسها بالحجم واقصد طول المسبحة؟

أرجو ان تردي على السؤالين.

ولو اني اؤيد الإبنة ايريني في ما قالته كل التأييد، إنما سؤالي له سبب ستعرفينه بعد أن تردي.


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> مرحباً اخواني و اخواتي
> اولاً: لكل من بعث لي رسائل خاصة و سأل عني اشكركم جميعاً فسؤالكم عني يغير كثيراً انا امر بمرحلة صعبة جداااااااً افكاري تكاد ان تقتلني قريباً احتاج الى ان اتكلم الى عابر الى المسيحية و ما زلت ابحث لكني لم اصادف احداً استطيع التكلم معه شخصياً الى الان صلو لي لو سمحتو
> 
> ثانياً: رأيت يسوع المسيح في حلمي البارحة لن اطول عليكم واقص لكم الحل من البداية لكن سأختصره لكم " كان كان شكلة وجهه يتغير بين حين و اخر مرة الى شكر قمر مضيئ ومرة اخرى على شكل انسان لكن وجهه فيه نور يشع منه النور وكان يرتدي ثوب ابيض طويل وكنت واقفة بعيداً عنه فقال لي انني ضائعة وهو يعرف هذا لكن ارسل لي مسبحة وفيها مثل الليرة مرسوم عليها المسيح كانت ذهبية و قال لي " لما تمري بمحنة الجأي لهذه المسبحة" كانت المسبحة كبيرة نوعاً ما و لونها بني غامق و كأنها من صوف كانت خشنة الملمس وبعدها اففقت
> ...



عذرا اختنا المحبوبه 
سؤال تبادر الى ذهني 
ما هي اللغه او اللهجه للشخص المتكلم معك في الحلم
رجاء محبه السؤال مهم جدااااا


----------



## Samir poet (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*مع الوقت هتعرفى حكمة ربنا
فى كل شى يحدث لك 
بنسبة عشان تتعرفى 
على المسييحية كما قولتى
فيوجد فى المنتدى اقسام
كثيرة تخص المسييحية
يمكنك البحث فيها عن الشى 
الذى تريدنة الرب معاك
ويبارك فى حياتك
ونحن هنا اخوات مستعدين
لى اى استفسار منك
امين يارب

*


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> سؤال هل رأيت مسابح مع أحد من قبل؟ أو في الصور؟
> ماذا تقصدين بكبيرة؟ الحبات فيها كبيرة أم أنها هي كبيرة نفسها بالحجم واقصد طول المسبحة؟
> 
> أرجو ان تردي على السؤالين.
> ...


 لا لم ارى مسبحة مسيحية من قبل لا بالصور ولا مع احد ولم اعرف اصلاً من قبل ان  المسيح. لديهم مسبحة ايضاً مثل الاسلام.
نعم كانت حباتها كبيرة . 

اذا كان هذا رأيكم في الحلم فسأحذ وان شاءالله خير


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> عذرا اختنا المحبوبه
> سؤال تبادر الى ذهني
> ما هي اللغه او اللهجه للشخص المتكلم معك في الحلم
> رجاء محبه السؤال مهم جدااااا


 
لا اعرف صراحتاً كان يتكلم وكنت افهم لكن لا اعرف اي لغة او لهجة لكنني فهمته !


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *مع الوقت هتعرفى حكمة ربنا
> فى كل شى يحدث لك
> بنسبة عشان تتعرفى
> على المسييحية كما قولتى
> ...



تسلم انتم اكيد اخواتي والنعم منكم 
ايه راح انتضر تفسير الحلم في حياتي اليومية واشوف الحكمة من الحلم هذا وانا متأكدة بأن حكمة يسوع من هذا الحلم هو بان يعلمني بانه بجانبي و من خلال المسبحة يجب ان اتقرب اليه و اصلي له. والرب اعلم


----------



## Samir poet (19 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> تسلم انتم اكيد اخواتي والنعم منكم
> ايه راح انتضر تفسير الحلم في حياتي اليومية واشوف الحكمة من الحلم هذا وانا متأكدة بأن حكمة يسوع من هذا الحلم هو بان يعلمني بانه بجانبي و من خلال المسبحة يجب ان اتقرب اليه و اصلي له. والرب اعلم


*لكل شى تحت السماء لة وقت
فلا داعى للقلق وكثرة التفكير
كل شى هيبان فى الوقت المناسب
انها حكمة ربنا فى كل شى
اطمنى واترك ربنا رسملك
طريق حياتك امين يارب*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*


so lost قال:



مرحباً اخواني و اخواتي 
اولاً: لكل من بعث لي رسائل خاصة و سأل عني اشكركم جميعاً فسؤالكم عني يغير كثيراً انا امر بمرحلة صعبة جداااااااً افكاري تكاد ان تقتلني قريباً احتاج الى ان اتكلم الى عابر الى المسيحية و ما زلت ابحث لكني لم اصادف احداً استطيع التكلم معه شخصياً الى الان صلو لي لو سمحتو 

ثانياً: رأيت يسوع المسيح في حلمي البارحة لن اطول عليكم واقص لكم الحل من البداية لكن سأختصره لكم " كان كان شكلة وجهه يتغير بين حين و اخر مرة الى شكر قمر مضيئ ومرة اخرى على شكل انسان لكن وجهه فيه نور يشع منه النور وكان يرتدي ثوب ابيض طويل وكنت واقفة بعيداً عنه فقال لي انني ضائعة وهو يعرف هذا لكن ارسل لي مسبحة وفيها مثل الليرة مرسوم عليها المسيح كانت ذهبية و قال لي " لما تمري بمحنة الجأي لهذه المسبحة" كانت المسبحة كبيرة نوعاً ما و لونها بني غامق و كأنها من صوف كانت خشنة الملمس وبعدها اففقت 
ممكن حد يفسرلي  
اسفة ع الاطالة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

صدقيني آختي،،

هتشوفي تفسيرآت لكل آحلآمك،،

آحلآمك ولحظآتك وموآقفك آلوآقعيه ستصبح مرتبطه بآحلآمك،

لآن تفكيرك آنحصر فى شيء وآحد وهو آلرب مُخلصك،،

لذآ فآنتي فى صرآع نفسي بين محبة 

آلرب وبين آلشرير 

آلذي يجذب من آلطرف آلآخر صآرخآ يخآف آن تتحرري منه لتسكني فى بيوت آلرب ،،

لكن تآكدي لآ آحد يخطف من يد آبي،،

هتتكرر معآكي آحلآم جميله وآحلآم مزعجه،،

لكن آلذي سيبقي معك هو آلمسيح طآلمآ آنك قد فتحتي له 

آلبآب،،

آن آلرب يعمل فى روحك وفى كل آفكآرك،،

وروح آلمحبه للرب قويه فى كلمآتك،،

آذكري آلرب دآئمآ وصلي له،،

آنتظري منه رسآئل كثيره فى آحلآمك ستتحقق فى وآقعك،

تآكدي آنه يدبر لكي آلخير طآلمآ آنتي تآركةٌ تدبير حيآتك لمشيئته آلتي هي 

صآلحة دومآ،،

تفكيريك آلمتوآصل فى آلمسيح يخلق صوره ذهنيه ثآبته فى عقلك 

آلبآطن،،

بمعني آنك قد تتحدثين آلي آحد آصدقآئك لكن تفكيرك آلبآطن

 مُنشغل بشيء آخر دآئم آلتفكير فيه

وهذآ يكون له آثر كبير فى آحلآمك،،

لذآ تقربي من آلرب دومآ وصلي له 

وآقرآي بعض آلآيآت وآلمزآمير قبل نومك

 حتي لآ يجد آلشرير منفذ للدخول لعقلك لرسم آحلآم مذعجه فى ذهنك ،،

آلرب يحآفظ عليكي ويعلن لكي ذآته فى روحك وتتجلي فى قلبك 

محبته،،

آلنعمه معكـ،،
​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*


so lost قال:



			سوري ع الاخطاء الاملائية لانو انا بكتب من التلفون لان جهاز الابتوب الخاص بي مراقب نوعاً ما :'(
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


آختي؟؟ كيف مُرآقب؟؟رقآبه من آي نوع؟؟

آتمني آن تتخذي آلحذر مبدآ فى تصرفآتك،،

كوني حكيمه وتفهمي تصرفآتك ،،

يسوع يحآفظ عليكي ويرعآكي،،

​*


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *لكل شى تحت السماء لة وقت
> فلا داعى للقلق وكثرة التفكير
> كل شى هيبان فى الوقت المناسب
> انها حكمة ربنا فى كل شى
> ...



انا مسلماه روحي و حياتي وقلبي وكل شي ولا اريد شيئ غير ان اصل الى ير الامان و اعيش في اطمئنان ذهني للابد


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *صدقيني آختي،،*​
> *هتشوفي تفسيرآت لكل آحلآمك،،*​
> *آحلآمك ولحظآتك وموآقفك آلوآقعيه ستصبح مرتبطه بآحلآمك،*​
> *لآن تفكيرك آنحصر فى شيء وآحد وهو آلرب مُخلصك،،*​
> ...


 
بالفعل كل كلامك صحيح و تقريباً مطابق لكل الاحلام الي اشوفها وكلامك لمس قلبي و عقلي وفعلاً عندما اكون بين يدي الاب لا يستطيع احد اخذي ..قمت مؤخراً بزيارة مجلس اسلامي نسائي و تحدثت معهم وسالتهم عن المسيح و الاسلام و حاولي اقناعي بان المسيح غلط و عندما عدت الى البيت كنت نوعاً ما مصدقة ولكن معداش يوم والتاني و اشتقت لوجود المسيح يسوع في حياتي ، انا احب الرب يسوع بجنون انا لا اقول هذا لجذب الانتباه ولكن هذا شيئ حقيقي داخلي 

*تم تغيير لون النص بواسطة المشرف.*
*الرجاء عدم إستعمال اللون الأحمر في النص كله لانه مخصص للمشرف وللتنيبه فقط.*
*يمكنك إستعماله في بعض الكلمات أو الجمل المهمة فقط.*


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> آختي؟؟ كيف مُرآقب؟؟رقآبه من آي نوع؟؟
> 
> ...




من اهلي لانهم لاقو عليه مواقع مسيحية و ترانيم و صور ولما سألوني قلتلهم اطالع واتعرف ع اديان اخرى ولكن طريقة نقاشي معهم بموضوع الاديان شدت انتباههم اكثر فبدأو يغضبون عندما يلاقون هكذا مواقع على الابتوب


----------



## أَمَة (19 ديسمبر 2013)

ستصلين يا ابنتي، انت في اول الطريق مثل الطفل الحديث في المشي، فلا تستعجلي لكي لا تتعثري وتسقطين وبعد ذلك تحبطين.
 


so lost قال:


> لا لم ارى مسبحة مسيحية من قبل لا بالصور ولا مع احد ولم اعرف اصلاً من قبل ان  المسيح. لديهم مسبحة ايضاً مثل الاسلام
> نعم كانت حباتها كبيرة .


 

سبب سؤالي هو وجود مسبحة مصنوعة من الصوف وهي مسبحة الرهبان التي تُتلى عليها الصلاة المعروفة بالصلاة القلبية أو بصلاة يسوع، لأنها تركز على اسم يسوع. والصلاة تقول:

أيها الرب يسوع المسيح، إبن الله، ارحمني أنا الخاطئ. 

فيا ريت تتعلمي هذه الصلاة القصيرة غيبا، فيمكنك تلاوتها في قلبك في كل حين وكل وقت، اينما كنتِ. لأن باسم يسوع تجثو كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض، كما يقول الكتاب المقدس.


----------



## Samir poet (19 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> انا مسلماه روحي و حياتي وقلبي وكل شي ولا اريد شيئ غير ان اصل الى ير الامان و اعيش في اطمئنان ذهني للابد


*امين اهدى لك هذة ترنيمة
لعلى وعسى يكون هذا احساسك
تجة ربنا دا فيديو الترميمة
واسم الترنيمة ( سملت ليك امرى )*
[YOUTUBE]JIZLnPxmd8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebreak-up (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*هل تشبه نوعا ما هذه المسبحة ؟ *​


----------



## thebreak-up (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*ويوجد أشكال اخرى للمسابح، منها ما ذكرته أمي الغالية أمة. *


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> ستصلين يا ابنتي، انت في اول الطريق مثل الطفل الحديث في المشي، فلا تستعجلي لكي لا تتعثري وتسقطين وبعد ذلك تحبطين.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



فعلاً  وانا سبق واشتغلت من هذه المسابح في احد الاديرة 
راااااااااااااائع
وتأكيد ان حلمك صحيح بما انك لم تريها من قبل
رأيتِ النور بعينه 
تهاني


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*


so lost قال:



بالفعل كل كلامك صحيح و تقريباً مطابق لكل الاحلام الي اشوفها وكلامك لمس قلبي و عقلي وفعلاً عندما اكون بين يدي الاب لا يستطيع احد اخذي ..قمت مؤخراً بزيارة مجلس اسلامي نسائي و تحدثت معهم وسالتهم عن المسيح و الاسلام و حاولي اقناعي بان المسيح غلط و عندما عدت الى البيت كنت نوعاً ما مصدقة ولكن معداش يوم والتاني و اشتقت لوجود المسيح يسوع في حياتي ، انا احب الرب يسوع بجنون انا لا اقول هذا لجذب الانتباه ولكن هذا شيئ حقيقي داخلي 

تم تغيير لون النص بواسطة المشرف.
الرجاء عدم إستعمال اللون الأحمر في النص كله لانه مخصص للمشرف وللتنيبه فقط.
يمكنك إستعماله في بعض الكلمات أو الجمل المهمة فقط.

أنقر للتوسيع...





			قمت مؤخراً بزيارة مجلس اسلامي نسائي و تحدثت معهم وسالتهم عن المسيح و الاسلام و حاولي اقناعي بان المسيح غلط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

آختي آلغآليه،،
آكثر من سيحآول آقنآعك دومآ آن آلمسيح غلط هوآلشرير،،
وعليه يجب آن تتقوي فى آيمآنك آكثر،،
آحب آن آخبرك آنه ليس جيدآ آن تتمآدي فى حوآرآت دينيه
 مُتقمصه دور آلمُدآفع عن آلمسيح،،
هذآ خطآ تمآمآ،،
فقط حآولي آن لآ تُنكري آلرب،،
وآن تحدث آحدهم بشي غير لآئق عن آلرب 
فلآ تحزني ولآ تحآولي آلدفآع،،
آثنآء آلنقآشآت آلدينيه حآولي دومآ آظهآر وجهة نظر مُختلفه عن آلتي فى دآخلك،،
(مثلآ) 
آحدهم قآل لكي آلمسيح ليس آلآ مُجرد نبي ووووو،،
لآ يزعجك ذلك،،
بل تظآهري بآنك طبيعيه,,وخوضي فى جزئيآت مُختلفه من آلنقآش،،

*آخبرتينآ سآبقآ عن صديقك آلذي قلتي آن لديه نفس تفكيرك،،؟
نُحب آن نسمع عنه آيضآ وعن آيمآنه وعن موآقفكمآ آن آمكن,,
هذآ مُهم من نآحية سلآمتك 
وآيضآ مهم لفهم وآقع حيآتك بصوره مُقربه لمحآولة مسآعدتك بشكل صحيح

آلشيء آلمهم وآلآهم هو آن تكوني حذره فى تصرفآتك،،

*بعد آلآنتهآء من تصفح آلآنترنت قومي بمسح بيآنآت آلتصفح نهآئيآ،،
*لآ تضعي حآليآ آي صور آو آيقونآت مسيحيه علي جوآلك آو علي آللآب آلخآص بكِ،،
__



			و عندما عدت الى البيت كنت نوعاً ما مصدقة ولكن معداش يوم والتاني و اشتقت لوجود المسيح يسوع في حياتي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذآ هو آلشرير عينه آلذي لن يهدآ ولن يمل من محآربتك،،
لكن تذكري آنك آلآقوي بيسوعك،،
وتذكري آنه دومآ سيجذبك نحو سلآمه 
بعيدآ عن آضطرآب آلروح وتشتت آلعقل 
وسيظهر لكي كل آشآرته وسيترجم لكي كل رسآئله ،،
__



			انا احب الرب يسوع بجنون انا لا اقول هذا لجذب الانتباه ولكن هذا شيئ حقيقي داخلي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بآلفعل كلآمك آختي يجذب للآنتبآه وآلتفكير،،
فنحن نُشآهد نعمة آلله تعمل فى روحك 
ونشعر بمحبة آلله فى كلمآتك تجذبنآ آيضآ ،،
لذآ نحن فى فرح كبير لآجل آيمآنك ولآجل عمل آلله آلخآص فى حيآتك ،،
وصلآتنآ دآئمه بآن يتمجد آلرب آكثر وآكثر فى حيآتك
 وآن يُظهر لكِ من مجده آلكثير وآن يفيض علي روحك بملء نعمته،،


يسوع يحآفظ عليكي ويحيط روحك ويرعآكِ،،​*


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *ويوجد أشكال اخرى للمسابح، منها ما ذكرته أمي الغالية أمة. *




لا لاتشبها مطلقاً ..بحثت في گوكل ايضاً لم ارى شكل المسبحة التي رأيتها في الحلم


----------



## joeseph.jesus (19 ديسمبر 2013)

يابختك اختي في المسيح .
بعد ما توصلي ال 60 مشاركة يمكننا انت تكلم باذن ربنا


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> فعلاً  وانا سبق واشتغلت من هذه المسابح في احد الاديرة
> راااااااااااااائع
> وتأكيد ان حلمك صحيح بما انك لم تريها من قبل
> رأيتِ النور بعينه
> تهاني



كانت صوفية خشنة الملمس وحباتها كبيرة و متفرقة 
شكرا لك :08:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*


so lost قال:



			لا لاتشبها مطلقاً ..بحثت في گوكل ايضاً لم ارى شكل المسبحة التي رأيتها في الحلم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


آنآ آيضآ فى بدآية آيمآن آهدآني آلسيح صليب منقوش بشكل خرآفي،

وبحثت آيضآ عن شبهه ولم آجد،،؟!

لكن صورته محفوره فى ذهني حتي آلآن

ويمكنني آن آُنتجه فى عمل فني،،لكن ليس آلآن،،

آعتقد آنهآ هديه خآصه لكي من آلرب،،

هدية آلرب لآ تُشبههآ هديه،،

آفرحي وتهللي،،

آيآمك آلقآدمه مليئه بفرح آلرب،،

سلآم آلله آلقدوس يحيط روحك ويرعآكي ويبعد عنك كل شر آو شبه شر،،

​*


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

آكثر من سيحآول آقنآعك دومآ آن آلمسيح غلط هوآلشرير،،
وعليه يجب آن تتقوي فى آيمآنك آكثر،،

دائما ما يحاول احدهم قنعي و في يصدق عقلي كلامه لكن في داخلي في قلبي احس بان هذا الشخص يتكلم بلسان الشرير و تبداء افكاري بالتظارب واصبح مشوشة كليا

آحب آن آخبرك آنه ليس جيدآ آن تتمآدي فى حوآرآت دينيه
 مُتقمصه دور آلمُدآفع عن آلمسيح،،
هذآ خطآ تمآمآ،،
فقط حآولي آن لآ تُنكري آلرب،،
وآن تحدث آحدهم بشي غير لآئق عن آلرب 
فلآ تحزني ولآ تحآولي آلدفآع،،
آثنآء آلنقآشآت آلدينيه حآولي دومآ آظهآر وجهة نظر مُختلفه عن آلتي فى دآخلك،،
(مثلآ) 
آحدهم قآل لكي آلمسيح ليس آلآ مُجرد نبي ووووو،،
لآ يزعجك ذلك،،
بل تظآهري بآنك طبيعيه,,وخوضي فى جزئيآت مُختلفه من آلنقآش،،

في البداية كنت اتناقش في هذا الموضوع خاصتا مع امي و كثيرا ولكن بعد الخلافات التي بدائت تحصل اصبحت اكتفي بالسكوت فقط والاجابة بداخلي

*آخبرتينآ سآبقآ عن صديقك آلذي قلتي آن لديه نفس تفكيرك،،؟
نُحب آن نسمع عنه آيضآ وعن آيمآنه وعن موآقفكمآ آن آمكن,,
هذآ مُهم من نآحية سلآمتك 
وآيضآ مهم لفهم وآقع حيآتك بصوره مُقربه لمحآولة مسآعدتك بشكل صحيح

صديقي هذا وصل الى مرحلة التصديق بودجود الله فقط فهو لا يتبع احد ولكن بعض الاحيان عندما اتحدث اليه بهذا الموضوع يقول بانه يحب المسيح ويصلي الى الله من خلاله ولكنه لا يقتنع في اكثر الاوقات , هو لا يستطيع التحدث بالعربية لهذا السبب لا يستطيع المشاركة معنا هنا

آلشيء آلمهم وآلآهم هو آن تكوني حذره فى تصرفآتك،،
احاول ان اكون اغلب الاحيان

*بعد آلآنتهآء من تصفح آلآنترنت قومي بمسح بيآنآت آلتصفح نهآئيآ،،
*لآ تضعي حآليآ آي صور آو آيقونآت مسيحيه علي جوآلك آو علي آللآب آلخآص بكِ،،

هذا ما افعل مؤخرا


هذآ هو آلشرير عينه آلذي لن يهدآ ولن يمل من محآربتك،،
لكن تذكري آنك آلآقوي بيسوعك،،
وتذكري آنه دومآ سيجذبك نحو سلآمه 
بعيدآ عن آضطرآب آلروح وتشتت آلعقل 
وسيظهر لكي كل آشآرته وسيترجم لكي كل رسآئله ،،

وانا مؤمنة بوجوده بجانبي في كل وقت صدقني بلا مبالغة انا اشعر بوجوده معي اشعر به حقا 


بآلفعل كلآمك آختي يجذب للآنتبآه وآلتفكير،،
فنحن نُشآهد نعمة آلله تعمل فى روحك 
ونشعر بمحبة آلله فى كلمآتك تجذبنآ آيضآ ،،
لذآ نحن فى فرح كبير لآجل آيمآنك ولآجل عمل آلله آلخآص فى حيآتك ،،
وصلآتنآ دآئمه بآن يتمجد آلرب آكثر وآكثر فى حيآتك
 وآن يُظهر لكِ من مجده آلكثير وآن يفيض علي روحك بملء نعمته،،

اشكر الرب على هذه النعمة الكبيرة ....ـأمين يا رب

يسوع يحآفظ عليكي ويحيط روحك ويرعآكِ،،[/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER][/B][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

اجمعين امين


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

المسيح حررني قال:


> يابختك اختي في المسيح .
> بعد ما توصلي ال 60 مشاركة يمكننا انت تكلم باذن ربنا



بجد انا بحسد نفسي لاختيار الرب ليه
بكل تاكيد بس لما اوصل 60 دا انا بكتب و اكتب ويدوبك 26:new6:


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> آنآ آيضآ فى بدآية آيمآن آهدآني آلسيح صليب منقوش بشكل خرآفي،
> 
> ...




يا سلام على محبتة و حنانة و حياة الرب اداني احلى مسبحة و قلي كلام خلاني بجد اشعر بالامان في اليوم دة بالتاحديد


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*وأنا بدونك يارب المجد خاطي .. لن تكون لغيرك يارب المجد صلاتي
فانت تعلم يارب المجد اني أريدك .. ولتلعم ما بداخلي لا تحتاج كلماتي
فتمجد بروحك القدس فى عملي .. ووجهني فى كل أمر بحياتي 
بيدك أمري وبيدك عمري .. فلا أخأف أن أصرخ بأن فى نورك نجاتي
بيدك أمري وبيدك عمري .. فلا أخاف أن كان شهادتي لنورك مماتي
أنت من تحميني وأنت من ترعاني .. وبدون خوف نحوك تسير خطواتي
أنت من تهلك وأنت من تنجي .. فلما الخوف من أن يتبعوا تحركاتي
أنت من تهلك وأنت من تنجي .. وبيدك أخر شهقاتي وأخر زفراتي
فلا خوف بقلبي من قتلي .. فقتلي يمنحني مجد السموات
فبأمرك يارب المجد أخطو .. وبأمرك رب المجد تنير طرقاتي
فلا حاجة لي بعون البشر .. فعونك حتماً ربي أتي
فلا حاجة لي بعون البشر .. وخاطٍ أنا أن سئلت غيرك حاجاتي
وم البشر الا منفذون لأمرك .. ولأمرك رب المجد طاعاتي 
سأصلي لك فى كل وقت .. ولغيرك لن تكون توسلاتي
سأصلي وأن كنت فى سجن .. ورغما عنهم لك تضرعاتي
سأصلي وأن كنت منهم .. ولن تنتهي لك أبتهالاتي
أنت رب المجد أعلم بقلبي .. وحدك رب المجد كاشف نياتي
​*


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *وأنا بدونك يارب المجد خاطي .. لن تكون لغيرك يارب المجد صلاتي
> فانت تعلم يارب المجد اني أريدك .. ولتلعم ما بداخلي لا تحتاج كلماتي
> فتمجد بروحك القدس فى عملي .. ووجهني فى كل أمر بحياتي
> بيدك أمري وبيدك عمري .. فلا أخأف أن أصرخ بأن فى نورك نجاتي
> ...



رااااااائعة ....اجل وحده رب المجد يعلم بنيتي :new5:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*" لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الآبُ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ بِاسْمِي"​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*حان الآن أن تغيرى أسمك

فلم تعودى مفقوده

فقد وجدك رب الأرباب وافتقدك

سلام المسيح سيملأك

والمسبحة تشير إلى التسبيح لرب المجد يسوع

فكونى من المسبحين بأسمه .... فقد دعاك لهذا*​


----------



## so lost (19 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حان الآن أن تغيرى أسمك
> 
> فلم تعودى مفقوده
> 
> ...



نعم سافعل و ساصلي له كما قالت امنا امه  ا[COLOR="Red"ايها الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله ارحمني انا الخاطئ[/COLOR]


----------



## fredyyy (19 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> حلو الكلام بس يمكن انا بداخلي محتاجة اعرف ولو شي بسيط عن المسبحة وشكلهة
> وليه اصلاً مسبحة انا سعيدة *اني شفت هذا الحلم* بس بنفس الوقت حابة اسمع ولو تفسير صغير





*أختي الفاضلة *

*إن أعظم ما رأيتي ... هو المسيح له المجد *

*ووجهه المنير لقد قال في الكتاب *
يوحنا 8 : 12 
ثم كلمهم يسوع أيضا قائلا: 
«*أنا هو نور العالم*. من يتبعني *فلا يمشي في الظلمة* 
بل يكون له نور الحياة».

​*عظيم أنك رأيتي النور الذي لن يدعكِ تسيرين في الظلمة ثانية ً *

*إيمانك بالمسيح سيؤهلك لنوال الحياة الأبدية التي هي وعد الله *
يوحنا 10 : 28 
وأنا أعطيها *حياة أبدية* *ولن تهلك إلى الأبد* ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي.

 
.
​


----------



## fredyyy (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*لم تذكري لنا *

*أين أنتِ من الكتاب *

*كيف تقرأين ... وكيف تفهمين كلام الله ؟ *

*هل له مكانة في قلبك هل غيَّر حياتك ... حدثينا عن ذلك *

.


----------



## peace_86 (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*لا أستطيع يا أختي العزيزة سوى أن أقول انك إبنة مباركة..

أنا عندي أيضاً مسبحة وامسكها مابين فترة وفترة بسبب وجودي في مكان ضد المسيحية.

صلي الصلاة التي قالتها المدام أمة: أيها الرب يسوع المسيح، يا إبن الله الحي، إرحمني أنا الخاطئ.

هي علمتني هذه الصلاة من سبعة سنين وأنا أصليها دائماً وأشعر براحة كبيرة جداً أقولها في كل وقت كلما سنحت لي الفرصة..*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> بجد انا بحسد نفسي لاختيار الرب ليه
> بكل تاكيد بس لما اوصل 60 دا انا بكتب و اكتب ويدوبك 26:new6:



ههههههههههه  هانت بقي كلها 15 مشاركة انتي بقيتي 45


----------



## so lost (21 ديسمبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *لم تذكري لنا *
> 
> *أين أنتِ من الكتاب *
> 
> ...




لا ازال اقراء في كتاب متى المقدس..عن طريق المنتدى طبعاً لانني لا املك كتلب مقدس في البيت و ذهب اخر مرة الى الكنيسة لكي احصل على كتاب و ارشادات من احد الباباوات لكن كانت مقفلة ...اما ع الفهم فكلام الله يدخل القلب قبل العقل هذا ما لاحضت اما ما لا استطيع فهمهة فابحث عن تفسيره في الانترنت ايضاً


----------



## so lost (21 ديسمبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *لا أستطيع يا أختي العزيزة سوى أن أقول انك إبنة مباركة..
> 
> أنا عندي أيضاً مسبحة وامسكها مابين فترة وفترة بسبب وجودي في مكان ضد المسيحية.
> 
> ...



ربنا ينعم عليك ع البداية الجميلة 
بس انت محضوض علشان ع الاقل عندك مسبحة و كتاب مقدس يمكن و بتصلي بيهم اما انا اتلو نفس الصلاة التي علمتنياها امي آمة الرب يحفضهة ولكن من دون مسبحة ولا اي شي ..اصبحت الصلواة جزء مهم في حياتي وخاصتاً هذه الصلاة


----------



## so lost (21 ديسمبر 2013)

المسيح حررني قال:


> ههههههههههه  هانت بقي كلها 15 مشاركة انتي بقيتي 45



هههههههه امتى الفرج بقى يا حبيبي يارب


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> لا ازال اقراء في كتاب متى المقدس..عن طريق المنتدى طبعاً لانني لا املك كتلب مقدس في البيت و ذهب اخر مرة الى الكنيسة لكي احصل على كتاب و ارشادات من احد الباباوات لكن كانت مقفلة ...اما ع الفهم فكلام الله يدخل القلب قبل العقل هذا ما لاحضت اما ما لا استطيع فهمهة فابحث عن تفسيره في الانترنت ايضاً



يمكنك فراءة الكتاب المقدس على هذا الرابط 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/


.


----------

